# Anúna



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 10, 2008)

The other night on PBS, there was a concert featuring an Irish group of vocal and choral musicians who call themselves Anúna. They are superb musicians one and all, many of whom sing as well as play. They've been around since 1987, and they do musical miracles.

They were putting on their first American concert in a gorgeous cathedral in Cleveland. Their leader is one of two identical twins (Michael McGlynn), and who does most of the composing and arranging for the group. This man has an amazing feel for choral music and a profound knowledge of modern and modal harmonies. And they don't just perform. 

They wear gorgeous costumes, and do ancient singing styles and techniques — much of which is in Gaelic — that are nothing short of amazing. They use conventional orchestral instruments as well as traditional Irish (I especially loved the Eullian [is that spelled right?] pipes). Their musical range covers everything from medieval to traditional to downright jazzy:

_"Bridging the gap between classical and popular music, Anúna has an extraordinary sound all its own. The music is pulsating, hair-raising, emotive, mystical and unusual - part classical, part folk, part world, part Celtic. The group’s performance spans over 1,000 years of music history while showcasing a unique and beautiful vocal sound."_

And they use wonderful lighting effects. Sometimes they wander through the cathedral bearing candles, singing in a kind of canon, the music coming from all directions in a kind of controlled echo that is amazing.

Anyway, enough of my blathering on. This is the kind of music that most TTFers will love once they hear it. It could easily come right out of Middle-earth, right out of Lothlórien.

Make it your business to hear them! You can download their music through iTunes or order it online here or here where you can order the DVD that was broadcast on PBS.

Barley


----------

